# Ribs for Dinner



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

Wifes niece is in town and her and my daughter want some ribs for dinner. Can't say no to the kiddies. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Keep them pics comin'!  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

Alrighty....Daughter and Niece! 8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

Great racks!!....of ribs I mean!!!!

Good looking girls too...which one is yours?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

Lefty


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Just wait 'till Finney gets on here.....  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like your off to another great GH cook. Very nice looking young ladies your cooking for.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

NICE RACK of ribs!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

Wifey, who refuses to be photgraphed for such nonsense, picked this weber sauce up at the discount place. Tastes pretty good out of the bottle.We will see. Just splashed some on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that's lookin' real good!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 10, 2006)

Ribs are looking great  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Wifey, who refuses to be photgraphed for such nonsense, picked this weber sauce up at the discount place. Tastes pretty good out of the bottle.We will see. Just splashed some on.



Thats good! My wife won't go near camera lense anymore with Finney around!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Ribs looking good GH!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":7lnvwnkc]Wifey, who refuses to be photgraphed for such nonsense, picked this weber sauce up at the discount place. Tastes pretty good out of the bottle.We will see. Just splashed some on.



Thats good! My wife won't go near camera lense anymore with Finney around![/quote:7lnvwnkc]

So she doesn't like black guys huh???  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

One last look before they were gone. the sauce was just OK. Wife hated it thought it was too gritty. #-o


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks good GH =D>


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah !!  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great GH!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

